# einfache Frage: wie Fehler untersuchen mit Tomcat



## ernst (14. Aug 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
gerade experimentiere ich ein bißchen mit Servlets und dem in Netbeans 6.5 integriertem Tomcat.
1)
Beim externen Tomcat habe ich die fehlerhafte Stelle im Programm mit 
System.out.println....
ausgegeben.
Die Ausgabe erscheint im Ausgabefenster des externen Tomcat.
Wo erscheint sie im internen Tomcat?

2)
Gibt es noch andere Wege, wie ich Fehler untersuchen kann?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## Atze (14. Aug 2009)

also eigentlich sollte es doch zu debuggen sein. mit eclipse und dem tomcat-plugin funzt das jedenfalls, wird zu netbeans das entsprechende pendant geben


----------



## ernst (14. Aug 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> also eigentlich sollte es doch zu debuggen sein. mit eclipse und dem tomcat-plugin funzt das jedenfalls, wird zu netbeans das entsprechende pendant geben



Danke, habe jetzt rausgefunden wie es geht.

mfg
Ernst


----------



## tuxedo (17. Aug 2009)

Wäre schön wenn du die Lösung deines Problem postest. Dann können andere, die selbiges Problem haben von diesem Thread und der Forum-Suche profitieren...

- Alex


----------



## ernst (17. Aug 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Wäre schön wenn du die Lösung deines Problem postest. Dann können andere, die selbiges Problem haben von diesem Thread und der Forum-Suche profitieren...
> 
> - Alex



1) Ausgaben auf dem Tomcat anschauen in Netbeans
Mit 
Windows --> Services --> Servers --> Tomcat 6.0 --> rechter Mausklick --> View Server Output
kann man Ausgaben im Ausgabefenster des Tomcat anschauen (z.B. um mit System.out.println(...) im Servlet Ausgaben ins Ausgabefenster zu bringen).

2)
Debuggen von Servlets geschieht in Netbeans genauso wie normales Debuggen.
Ich habe dazu den "internen" Tomcat in Netbeans benutzt.

mfg
Ernst


----------



## tuxedo (17. Aug 2009)

Super Sache. Wenn du jetzt noch auf "Frage offen" klickst dann wird dein Thread als "Erledigt" markiert


----------

